# The World Through One (Crappy) Lens-#2, MrRamonG



## MrRamonG (Jan 11, 2010)

Today was the end of my week with the Crappy Lens.  This week i worked 70+ hours at the office, so i am terribly disappointed with the lack of time I had to spend with the lens.  Oh well, C'este la vie.  

In any case, below are the pics I took, unprocessed (no time yet).  I had a blast experimenting with the lens.  I highly recommend this project to all. I haven't decided which of the pics I will be posting on the WTOCL thread or Fikr account.

1. Liquor stock






2. After party left overs





3. Headless cat





4. Over exposed Bacci ball





5. Wife clowning on swing





6. Friend's Neighbor's car





7. Four Carb engine





8. Filling up in the California fog


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, you did very well with this bad boy!

Headless cat made me laugh out loud


----------



## TylerF (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome job considering the time uhad. Can't wait for my turn!


----------



## MrRamonG (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Yeah, I wish I had another week with the lens, to spend some quality time.  As it was I only got a handful of opportunities to shoot with it.  However, like i said, it was a pretty cool experience and it reminded me of how dependent I've grown on my current "smart" lenses, especially in regards to auto focus.


----------

